# Margo's Reversible Scarf - K (free pattern)



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

This reversible scarf has a simple 6 row pattern. I have used DK yarn and 4mm needles but feel free to experiment!

Pattern: FREE download
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/margos-reversible-scarf


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks once again Janet!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute, Thank you!


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you! It's lovely.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful design and color choice. Thank you!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thanks.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very lovely pattern


----------



## PatDan (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you know if there is a video on how to knit D4dK? I've done a search and cannot find anything on this abbreviation. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thankyou Janet


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Added to my Ravelry favorites. Thank you!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I really like the pattern. It could be used for so many other items too. Saved in my library. Thanks


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks .Will print it off.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks for the pattern.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. It's lovely.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I prefer reversible scarf patterns. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Janet, I sincerely appreciate your offering this pattern free of charge. I do quite a bit of charity knitting, so since I am donating my yarn and my time, I can't afford to buy patterns for this use. This is a beautiful pattern for a scarf that I am sure some unfortunate person will be excited to receive and wear. Whatever the circumstances, we all need a little "bling" now and then. You are indeed a kind-hearted person. 

I have downloaded this pattern and will be using it very soon. Thank you very much.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I LOVE that it's reversible! Nice stitch pattern and color, too! Thanks, Janet!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I love this! Thank you so much!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Thank you. I just added it to my favorites and downloaded it


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Very pretty...thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you again for sharing your talents so freely. I have downloaded the pattern and will put it in line to get made. love the design and the fact that it is reversible.
ann


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I really like that pattern. Thanks!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you .. it's pretty, I might try it


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> This reversible scarf has a simple 6 row pattern. I have used DK yarn and 4mm needles but feel free to experiment!
> 
> Pattern: FREE download
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/margos-reversible-scarf


Great pattern thankyou


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

That's pretty. I am not much into scarves but I think I will try this one.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very nice... I like the way it looks from both sides!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, janettamargo, this is a lovely pattern.
Hannet


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for the link. This is a really interesting scarf design.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's really pretty, love the stitch that you used!  Wonderful pattern, it's very kind of you to share it for free!


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful pattern. I can't wait to make it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a gorgeous design. Thank you.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

You are such a giving person! I appreciate you very much! Thanks again.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful design and color. Thanks for the free pattern.
 :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice - Thank you for sharing your pattern design - I love your patterns, Tiny Tennis Shoes, Combat Booties and Cowboy Boot Booties. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thats a really nice stitch patternxx


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty pattern. Thank you.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the free pattern. I think the pattern would also look nice in an adapted top for Summer. Pima cotton would be nice.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! I downloaded this the other day and I'm working on it now.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for picture and pattern. It is nice when patterns look good on both sides.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love that it's reversible! Thank you!


----------

